# truck tires



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

My 3500 extended van wore out the tires with all the mountain driving and heavy weight in the back. On top of it, this has been the hardest winter western north carolina has seen in decades! I just ordered these bad boys, 
http://www.bridgestonetire.com/tireselector/GlamourIndex_BS_EN.aspx?now maybe I won't have to worry about getting stranded on a icy hill as much as I have lately with the worn tires.:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Djavu.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I run these...

http://toyotires.com/tire/pattern/open-country-at


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thread Merge


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 11, 2009)

It's all about the tires in WV. I've lived in NC and it is just as important there. Defiantly this time of the year! If you don't have good tires stay off the road this weekend. Nice van. http://www.caseysbuilding.com


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

redwood i have those same tires in another brand.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

What ever tire is on sale is good for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Awww come on UnclogNH,
You're not spilling the beans here...:laughing:
I know for sure that you are buying whatever mud & snow or. all terrain tire is on sale and not getting a tire that has highway tread...:whistling2:

Not in your neighborhood anyway...:laughing:

While vans do pretty bad in the snow with aggressive tread patterns you find yourself getting down the road 1/2 decent when the roads are snow covered...


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

What kind of mileage you getting on out of your tires, service guy?


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

with my 2wd van and good tires i can go places a lot of 4x4's don't go. i get stuck about once a year. it is always in someones drive way. this year the lady gave me the wrong address and i got stuck backing out of an unplowed driveway.
i'm about due for new tires myself. i'm thinking of getting street tires this spring then switch them to the snow tires in the fall. i can buy street tires for 500 and snow tires for 800. or i can replace my snow tires every 18 months. this what i do now.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought this van used, tires weren't brand new, slightly used, and this is the first time I had to change them. I put around 30,000 miles on them probably. They were factory models, now I am stepping up to the PREMIUM truck tires.:thumbsup: I want something that is rated for torturous roads, because we have them here!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Awww come on UnclogNH,
> You're not spilling the beans here...:laughing:
> I know for sure that you are buying whatever mud & snow or. all terrain tire is on sale and not getting a tire that has highway tread...:whistling2:
> 
> ...


:laughing::whistling2: Get's perty muddy round these parts


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

This the kind of stuff I have been seeing all winter in western north carolina!









The new tires came in, finally I can get around in these conditions a little more safely.:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like a decent set of sneakers...:thumbup:
Ice will still give you a ride though...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Looks like a decent set of sneakers...:thumbup:
> Ice will still give you a ride though...


Looks almost like my tread pattern. Last year coming down a slight incline in the road hit some very slippery ice. Wind blew me off the road
Nothing I could do just hang on and enjoy the ride. 3 hours later Tow truck pulled me out of a small ditch.


----------

